# New build with Ryzen 5 3600 freezing.... Help!!



## Kinger5552 (Aug 11, 2019)

Hi,

Just a quick introdaution. This is my first PC build as i have had 3 gaming laptps in the past 6-7 years and finally decided to take the plunge. I did a LOT of research into the build i wanted to do. I wanted to make a small-ish computer as we dont have a great deal of room. I also wanted it to be pretty silent and somewhat future proof. I do moderate gaming and generally only play world of tanks and the divison 2 etc. 

My first problem occured when i initially switched the computer on after i had finished building it, there was no display from any of the ports on both the GPU and mobo. I didnt realise i had to put an older gen CPU in to udate the bios. I bought a ryzen 3 1200 and slipped it in and updated the bios. I then put in the 3600 but still no display (power to CPU cooler, GPU, case fans etc was fine). After a bit of messing around with just one stick of ram i got the display working. I have now updated to the latest ASUS bios, version 1804. I then proceeded to instal windows 10 which it did fine. This is where the problems started. The whole system freezes. Sometimes it will come back and work for another few seconds/minutes then it will freeze again. Sometimes it will even lock up and i will have to reset. This initially occued what i thought was just at idle but i downloaded world of tanks and tried that and it was the same. Same old freeing. No error codes or BSOD just frozen dead. I would just add that i am running the latest version of windows, which took over 24 hours to download and install due to the freezing, and the constatnt resetting.

I am very much a noob when it comes to do anything apart from boot order in the BIOS as i have never needed to.

Here are the parts i have:-

24 inch Asus VG248QE 3D LED Monitor  - https://www.scan.co.uk/products/24-...idia-3d-v2-1920x1080-350cd-m2-80m1-1ms-speake 
ASUS PCE-AC56 Wireless PCI-E - https://www.scan.co.uk/products/asus-pce-ac56-80211ac-dual-band-wireless-ac1300-pci-e-adapter 
2x8GB Cors Veng LPX DDR4-3200 - https://www.scan.co.uk/products/16g...-(3200)-non-ecc-unbuffered-cas-16-18-18-36-xm
Fractal Des Def Mini C Case - https://www.scan.co.uk/products/fra...-matx-mitx-w-sound-damping-moduvent-technolog
CMASTER MasterLiquid 120 AIO - https://www.scan.co.uk/products/coo...ooler-cpu-cooler-2x120mm-quiet-fans-pwm-intel
Gigabyte GTX 1660 Ti WF2 OC 6G - https://www.scan.co.uk/products/gig...hics-card-1536-core-1500mhz-gpu-1800mhz-boost
Asus TUF B450M-PRO GAMING - https://www.scan.co.uk/products/asu...-m2-2-way-crossfire-realtek-gbe-usb-31-gen2-a
AMD Ryzen5 3600 +WraithStealth - https://www.scan.co.uk/products/amd...-turbo-32mb-l3-pcie-40-65w-cpu-pluswraith-ste
E500A Dig PSU 80Plus Gold 500W - https://www.scan.co.uk/products/500...le-rail-41a-120mm-fan-cam-powered-digital-atx
240gb M.2 NVME ssd

So what have a tried so far:-

Udated windows.
Updated the BIOS to the latest version.
Updated the chipset to the latest version.
I have enabled high power mode in the power setting in windows.
I have disabled the global C-state in BIOS.
I can confirm that the CPU temps are fine, well under 60 degrees.

I know people have had a lot of troubles with the ryzen chips undervolting, saving power causing system freezing. Enabling high power mode and disabling global c-state in the BIOS has fixed it for a lot of people, from what i have read anyway.

I have read quite a few threads that it could be the RAM possibly. I checked that the RAM was compatible with my MOBO bt i have found out since that the brand also needs to be compatible with my CPU. I didnt know but checking the corsair webiste my current installed ram is not on the list. Could/would this be my problem? Also i have looked again at my QVL list here https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/...mory_QVL_for_3rd_Gen_AMD_Ryzen_Processors.pdf and i cant seem to find any RAM that is compatible with my MOBO and also 3rd gen ryzen compatible!! I also know that not all memory that wold work will be on th QVL lit but with my very limited knowloedge, thats all i can go off.

Anyway, as the computer is only 6 days old i can still return it, or all the parts at least within 14 days but i really dont want to do that; but i do want a stable machine.

So my questions are :-

1) Is there any RAM that would definitely be compaible with the MOBO and th 3rd gen ryzen 3600
2) Would incompatible memory cause the freezing or is there something else i possibly havent done with my 

Thanks, Matt 

PS, i have googled and googled all of my problems but to no avail.


----------



## Fluffmeister (Aug 11, 2019)

I can't say for certain but the consensus I've read is Corsair RAM doesn't work great with Ryzen for one reason or another, I suggest you check out G Skill... Hyper X, Trident Z or Flare X, that kinda stuff.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 11, 2019)

What power supply are you running brand make and model


----------



## jesdals (Aug 11, 2019)

Fluffmeister said:


> I can't say for certain but the consensus I've read is Corsair RAM doesn't work great with Ryzen for one reason or another, I suggest you check out G Skill... Hyper X, Trident Z or Flare X, that kinda stuff.



Based on What?


----------



## Fluffmeister (Aug 11, 2019)

jesdals said:


> Based on What?



My spidey senses. I dunno just got that impression for some reason. Like I said I can't be certain.


----------



## jesdals (Aug 11, 2019)

Try to disable xmp and do mem settings manually

My kit run cl14-15-32-50-1t at 3600 MHz


----------



## Kinger5552 (Aug 11, 2019)

This i my PSU E500A Dig PSU 80Plus Gold 500W - https://www.scan.co.uk/products/500...le-rail-41a-120mm-fan-cam-powered-digital-atx 

NZXT digital 500w 80 plus gold.

I have read quite a lot of posts around that have said one thing or another about the compatibility of my RAM wih the ryzen chips. I will phone the shop  bought of from and see of they can rectify.

I have had a look at all of the different brands of RAM that are on my QVL list but none of them are listed as compatible with the ryzen chips on the brands websites.

Thanks,

Matt



jesdals said:


> Try to disable xmp and do mem settings manually
> 
> My kit run cl14-15-32-50-1t at 3600 MHz



Do i do that in the BIOS? I havent enabled XMP profile so unless its enabled by default ill turn it off. my ram is currently running at 2133 Mhz.

I would just like to add that when im in my BIOS, using the arow keys is fine but when i use the mouse it is very laggy..........


----------



## MrPotatoHead (Aug 11, 2019)

RAM seems suspect as you had to run 1 stick just to get it to post initially, have you tried running the RAM at jedec spec, which will likely be 2400/2133 default settings? if so have you tried running both sticks seperately and seeing if the crashing still happens on both sticks>? have you tried all RAM slots with both sticks in each, following all of the above, run memcheck with 1 stick at a time to make sure none of them are faulty, and if it's still no good buy a different set I can personally recommend Teamgroup RAM for Ryzen


----------



## FinneousPJ (Aug 11, 2019)

That's at least a good PSU. According to this






						ASUS TUF B450M-PLUS Ryzen 3600 blank screen on wakeup from sleep
					

Hello I put together a system with Ryzen 3600 and TUF B450M-PLUS motherboard, currently it is running latest 1607 AGESA 1.0.0.2) BIOS on Win10 1903 18362.264 with latest chipset drivers. The system won't wakeup from sleep no matter what, it displays blank screen with LEDs on the motherboard on...



					rog.asus.com
				




Put everything to stock, CPU, RAM at 2133 MT/s. If it still doesn't work, return it.


----------



## Fluffmeister (Aug 11, 2019)

You could always try reseating the CPU, that was a issue too in the past for my old but gold X58 system, all the RAM wouldn't be detected, or it would but there would clearly be an issue with stability.

Otherwise head over Alza.co.uk, they have plenty of G.Skill certified RAM kits for Ryzen, something like this for example:









						HyperX 16GB KIT DDR4 3200MHz CL16 Predator Series - RAM | Alza.co.uk
					

RAM HyperX 16GB KIT DDR4 3200MHz CL16 Predator Series on www.alza.co.uk. ✅ Safe Shopping. ✅ See all the product information. ✅ Suitable accessories. ✅...




					www.alza.co.uk


----------



## MrPotatoHead (Aug 11, 2019)

You could also strip everything down, unplug everything reseat everything and start again to rule out any mistakes


----------



## jesdals (Aug 11, 2019)

Kinger5552 said:


> This i my PSU E500A Dig PSU 80Plus Gold 500W - https://www.scan.co.uk/products/500...le-rail-41a-120mm-fan-cam-powered-digital-atx
> 
> NZXT digital 500w 80 plus gold.
> 
> ...


Yes you Will have to go to bios, theres a couple of settings you should look at, your CPU vcore, mem voltage and the infinty fabrics settings, 3200mhz mem = 1600 infinity etc


----------



## Kinger5552 (Aug 11, 2019)

MrPotatoHead said:


> You could also strip everything down, unplug everything reseat everything and start again to rule out any mistakes


I will try and configure the ram in different slots and one at a time and see if that helps. If not ill dismantle everyting and start again. Thans for the advice


----------



## jesdals (Aug 11, 2019)

Do your mem sit in slot 2 and 4?


----------



## Kinger5552 (Aug 11, 2019)

Fluffmeister said:


> You could always try reseating the CPU, that was a issue too in the past for my old but gold X58 system, all the RAM wouldn't be detected, or it would but there would clearly be an issue with stability.
> 
> Otherwise head over Alza.co.uk, they have plenty of G.Skill certified RAM kits for Ryzen, something like this for example:
> 
> ...


Thanks mate. That looks good and on the QVL list aswell. 

If nothing else works ill try reseating everyting.

Cheers matt



jesdals said:


> Do your mem sit in slot 2 and 4?


Yep 



jesdals said:


> Yes you Will have to go to bios, theres a couple of settings you should look at, your CPU vcore, mem voltage and the infinty fabrics settings, 3200mhz mem = 1600 infinity etc


Hi,

Just been into the bios and everyting is on auto from what i can see and the memory is running at 2133mhz



MrPotatoHead said:


> RAM seems suspect as you had to run 1 stick just to get it to post initially, have you tried running the RAM at jedec spec, which will likely be 2400/2133 default settings? if so have you tried running both sticks seperately and seeing if the crashing still happens on both sticks>? have you tried all RAM slots with both sticks in each, following all of the above, run memcheck with 1 stick at a time to make sure none of them are faulty, and if it's still no good buy a different set I can personally recommend Teamgroup RAM for Ryzen


Ill try that now. Thanks

Trying to download chrome and its just completly frozen, 3 minutes after switching on, lol.


----------



## xrror (Aug 11, 2019)

It sucks that you're having so many problems with a first desktop build. Even if the Corsair isn't the "preferred" memory it still should at least work.

Do you still have the Ryzen 1200? If so if you can try running that with the Corsair (you will probably need to stay under 2966 memory speed - first gen ryzen wasn't the best with memory speed) and if it still bombs out you can be pretty sure it's the memory.

My limited experience with the 3600x I have on an Asus Strix 350 F Gaming - I pretty much just left everything on Auto and let the PBO do the overclock. You said you already have the latest Ryzen chipset drivers so that was my other idea.

Lastly I haven't heard of the problems with C states. Maybe just try leaving those on auto to see what happens? I know people were having (still having) problems with not hitting full boost speeds, but that's at least a better problem to have then the machine locking up.


----------



## biffzinker (Aug 11, 2019)

Looking at the QVL for Ryzen 3000 series on that ASUS mobo your Corsair RAM is supported.









Edit: Found the Corsair RAM on the second page.


----------



## Kinger5552 (Aug 11, 2019)

xrror said:


> It sucks that you're having so many problems with a first desktop build. Even if the Corsair isn't the "preferred" memory it still should at least work.
> 
> Do you still have the Ryzen 1200? If so if you can try running that with the Corsair (you will probably need to stay under 2966 memory speed - first gen ryzen wasn't the best with memory speed) and if it still bombs out you can be pretty sure it's the memory.
> 
> ...


Hi mate,

I watched a on of videos about ryzen chips locking up and the majority of people said to disabe te C states as it was causing the voltage on the active cores to drop too much cause the lock. Disabling that fixed the probem for them. I was experiencing these problems before i disabled C states. I ahve already sent he 1200 back unfortunately.

Thanks

Matt



biffzinker said:


> Looking at the QVL for Ryzen 3000 series on that ASUS mobo your Corsair RAM is supported.
> 
> View attachment 129022
> View attachment 129023


Hi,

yes it is supported for my MOBO but on the corsair website it isnt on the ryzen supported list. 

Thanks, Matt


----------



## biffzinker (Aug 11, 2019)

Kinger5552 said:


> Hi,
> 
> yes it is supported for my MOBO but on the corsair website it isnt on the ryzen supported list.
> 
> Thanks, Matt


Corsair shows the Ryzen 300, 400, and X570 chipsets as supported.




Have you double checked your populating the primary channel slots?




Wondering if the instability issue may of caused corruption during the BIOS update? Although after the update is written to the flash rom the updater should of did a verification it was successfully written.


----------



## xrror (Aug 11, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> your Corsair RAM is supported.


Oh wow it's even the Samsung kit - which is the preferred for Ryzen. This build really should "just work" - 

the only things I can think of are 1) one of the memory sticks really is bad, 2) the PSU (power supply) isn't up to the task (older design can't handle the power swings from full load to idle?) or 3) the processor itself actually is defective.

Other things possible to look at - what's the power profile on a GTX 1660 Ti?  ;  Maybe the 120mm AIO is getting saturated?

Hopefully someone else will chime in with experience with this motherboard with a 3600 on it, because this setup looks good and really should work!


----------



## Kinger5552 (Aug 11, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> Corsair shows the Ryzen 300, 400, and X570 chipsets as supported.
> View attachment 129024
> 
> Have you double checked your populating the primary channel slots?
> ...


I saw on the webpage that it had actually listed the models that are compatible with ryzen.

I have just removed one stick of ram and trid the other stick in slot a2 only. freezing like it had before after 1-2 minutes. tried the same stick of ram in slot b2 and it seemed to run fine, albeit at half speed 1062 mhz which i believ is normal isnt it? I even managed to run a whole game of WOT with no issues. Im going to try the other stick of RAM in slot A2 and see how it runs. i guess if it freezes in slot 2 and ss fine in B2 then that would indicate bad MOBO? Also i ve just noticed that the asus wireless adaptor in the pcie has a yellow excamation next to it on the device manager list. I have clicked on the 'update driver' but it says windows cannot detetct what hardware it is. The adaptor has the latest drivers with it also.

Thanks



xrror said:


> Oh wow it's even the Samsung kit - which is the preferred for Ryzen. This build really should "just work" -
> 
> the only things I can think of are 1) one of the memory sticks really is bad, 2) the PSU (power supply) isn't up to the task (older design can't handle the power swings from full load to idle?) or 3) the processor itself actually is defective.
> 
> ...


Hi,

the PSU is 500 watts and for my build it is reccomended 400 watts not to mention is has seasonic internals  Power draw from the 1660ti is 250ish watts and 3600 is 65 watts so should be well within the PSU capabilities. Not to mention the freezing happens at idle also.

Thanks.



xrror said:


> Oh wow it's even the Samsung kit - which is the preferred for Ryzen. This build really should "just work" -
> 
> the only things I can think of are 1) one of the memory sticks really is bad, 2) the PSU (power supply) isn't up to the task (older design can't handle the power swings from full load to idle?) or 3) the processor itself actually is defective.
> 
> ...



What do you mean the cpu cooler could be saturated? Even when the CPU is under load playing WOT, which i belive is quite CPU intensive the temp doesnt exceed 60 degrees .

Just to update the thread, I have now tested the second stick of ram in both slots a2 and b2. the second stik ran better than the 1st stick but still froze a little bit. swapped it out to slot b2 and it worked flawlessly. so to recap, both sticks had tendncies to lock the system in slot A2 and both ran very well in B2 with only the minor freeze. I am going to give the vendor a call tomorrow and get the RAM exchanged as well as the motherboard as there is clearly a problem with slot 2 I think. I may even consider upgrading to  the asrock x570m pro 4 board.


----------



## Kinger5552 (Aug 15, 2019)

Hi,

Just to keep the thread updated; i RMAd the motherboard, RAM and Cpu to the shop i bought them from. They were all tested and all tested as faulty! Replacements are being sent out today. Must be like one in a million to get all three parts defective staright ou the box like that......

Thanks for all of your help and i will post back once i have everything working correctly this time (hopefully)


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (Aug 15, 2019)

Good to read you solved it, as it may be arduos and frustraiting sometimes in debugging new builds without spares one could use to test and rule out potentialy faulty ones or that kit just wouldn't go along together.
Cheers!


----------



## Bones (Aug 15, 2019)

Damn! 
That really is strange unless there is something causing it all to go bad. 

Good luck and maybe this time things will work out for you.


----------



## Vya Domus (Aug 15, 2019)

Kinger5552 said:


> Must be like one in a million to get all three parts defective staright ou the box like that......



Probably they weren't all defective, a lot of the time most shops wont bother actually testing everything 100%.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 15, 2019)

500w even gold rated sounds little to even run with AIO cooler I would of thought?
Unless they draw same amount w as a air cooler then i'll stand corrected, did you go for same setup or gone for different combo?


----------



## Kinger5552 (Aug 15, 2019)

Vya Domus said:


> Probably they weren't all defective, a lot of the time most shops wont bother actually testing everything 100%.


Yeah that’s what I thought was probably the case. Nonetheless, hopefully the new parts will work this time . Just to be on the safe side, once I fit it all into the case and connect it up I am going to run memtest86 overnight just to make sure. I’ll then install windows. 

Thanks again,

Matt



kurosagi01 said:


> 500w even gold rated sounds little to even run with AIO cooler I would of thought?
> Unless they draw same amount w as a air cooler then i'll stand corrected, did you go for same setup or gone for different combo?


I went for the same setup mate. I did a fair amount of research into what power the system would draw and 500 watts was ample. The fact that the PSU was reduced from £110 down to £79 with it being digital I though was a bit of a steal. Not to mention most all the internals are seasonic. Once I get it all up and running I’ll have a look at what the power draws up but I suspect a fair bit less than 500 watts anyway.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 15, 2019)

Kinger5552 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just to keep the thread updated; i RMAd the motherboard, RAM and Cpu to the shop i bought them from. They were all tested and all tested as faulty! Replacements are being sent out today. Must be like one in a million to get all three parts defective staright ou the box like that......
> 
> Thanks for all of your help and i will post back once i have everything working correctly this time (hopefully)



I hope its not the powersupply or source power screwing up everything at once.

Be careful of ESD too


----------



## Kinger5552 (Aug 15, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> I hope its not the powersupply or source power screwing up everything at once.
> 
> Be careful of ESD too


I was extremely careful whilst building but that isn’t to say ESD didn’t occur but I doubt it. I suppose when I put everything together again, if I plays up again it could very well be the power supply.


----------



## ruff0r (Aug 15, 2019)

@eidairaman1 Yeah been wondering that too might be the shop did screw up or Kinger (im sure you didnt!) but 3 part failing at once i´ve never had that happen to me in my career while working at several retailers.


----------



## Kinger5552 (Aug 15, 2019)

ruff0r said:


> @eidairaman1 Yeah been wondering that too might be the shop did screw up or Kinger (im sure you didnt!) but 3 part failing at once i´ve never had that happen to me in my career while working at several retailers.


I’ll give it another go. I can always RMA again if required.

Besides failing parts again, how would I know if the power supply is faulty?? 

Thanks

Matt


----------



## FinneousPJ (Aug 15, 2019)

Kinger5552 said:


> I’ll give it another go. I can always RMA again if required.
> 
> Besides failing parts again, how would I know if the power supply is faulty??
> 
> ...


Take it to the shop and have it tested. You cannot tell without proper equipment.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 15, 2019)

ruff0r said:


> @eidairaman1 Yeah been wondering that too might be the shop did screw up or Kinger (im sure you didnt!) but 3 part failing at once i´ve never had that happen to me in my career while working at several retailers.



Me neither but it is possible


----------



## Kinger5552 (Aug 16, 2019)

Hi,

So..... just installed the new parts and ran memtest86 overnight without any errors whatsoever. I’ve upgraded my old m.2 ssd to a new Samsung 970 1tb m.2 just to rule that out. 
Proceeded to install windows 10 with no troubles whatsoever. As soon as I started windows the same freezing issue happened. I can’t even update windows without it freezing after a few minutes. I have looked at all the potential fixes regarding windows power options. I did have one BSOD after a freeze “clock_watchdog_timeout”. I have updated direct X and network frame without freezing but pretty much straight afyerwards it froze again. I am at my Whitt’s end with it to be honest. 
I did a watt calculator and under full load my system will draw 367 watts which will be fine so PSU is ample, unless it’s faulty.
I have contacted the retailer and they have said they will RMA the same parts, ram, motherboard and CPU as they were all ‘defective’ last time and as it’s showing the same fault it’s mkre than likely the same part/s that’s faulty. As the parts are only 11 days old I can still return all parts for a full refund. What should I do? 

So just to recap, as soon as windows was installed on a fresh install on a new hard drive the freezing was almost instant. 
Could this be a windows 10 related issue and nothing to do with hardware? Or could it be that the Zen 2 CPUs have instability within windows 10? 

Bios is up to date and I have not changed any settings at all inside the bios.

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## phanbuey (Aug 16, 2019)

sounds like bad chipset drivers.  Somewhere when windows is completing its install a bad driver is being loaded.  Motherboard drivers and utilities (example: Aorus engine) are notorious for doing this  (Aorus engine actually locks the machine like you're seeing).

my guess is that it's motherboard related, specifically when a certain driver is installed.

If you install windows with no access to the internet on the machine it will probably not freeze immediately like you're seeing.

"Could this be a windows 10 related issue and nothing to do with hardware? Or could it be that the Zen 2 CPUs have instability within windows 10?"

^ this - 

The hardware runs fine until windows installs then freezes?  Most likely software issue.


----------



## juiseman (Aug 16, 2019)

what about swapping the GPU out?
Did you also try to download drivers from the manufacturer instead of the default Windows drivers?


----------



## Splinterdog (Aug 16, 2019)

Is the PSU the only part you didn't RMA? If so, do you have another PSU you can try in your current setup?
That motherboard has DVI and HDMI, so have you tried without the GPU?


----------



## juiseman (Aug 16, 2019)

I don't think that CPU has an IGPU


----------



## Kinger5552 (Aug 16, 2019)

phanbuey said:


> sounds like bad chipset drivers.  Somewhere when windows is completing its install a bad driver is being loaded.  Motherboard drivers and utilities (example: Aorus engine) are notorious for doing this  (Aorus engine actually locks the machine like you're seeing).
> 
> my guess is that it's motherboard related, specifically when a certain driver is installed.
> 
> ...


Yep, windows seems to install fine but freezes even before I install any other software. As soon as I started windows update it froze up. I’m going to exchange the motherboard, cpu and PSU hopefully. Going to go back to intel with the i5 9600k, gigabyte z390m gaming Matx motherboard and Evga supernova G1+ PSU. Hopefully going back to intel will solve my problems lol. 

Thanks 

Matt



juiseman said:


> I don't think that CPU has an IGPU


No it doesn’t unfortunately



Splinterdog said:


> Is the PSU the only part you didn't RMA? If so, do you have another PSU you can try in your current setup?
> That motherboard has DVI and HDMI, so have you tried without the GPU?


It doesn’t have an iGpu so can’t try it unfortunately. I don’t have another PSU either as I’ve just come from a gaming laptop. The shop want me to RMA the CPU, mobo and tam as the faults I have now are exactly the same as the one before. I get their logic but I think the PSU could still be a bit suspicious....

Thanks



juiseman said:


> what about swapping the GPU out?
> Did you also try to download drivers from the manufacturer instead of the default Windows drivers?


I can’t get that far in mate without it freezing up. I don’t have another GPU unfortunately. I did install the chipset drivers from the CD that my motherboard came with. Installed fine but still the freezes. I have also noticed 6 items under the PCI heading in device manager that can’t be recognised by windows.....


----------



## spectatorx (Aug 16, 2019)

I went and kinda still going through exactly the same problem. At the moment i'm in process of full return of my x470 taichi ultimate, 2700x and 2x16GB g.skill aegis and shop doesn't make it easy to me. I have exactly the same problems: random freezes, for some reason almost guaranteed on wlan driver install/ugrade or soundcard driver install. Here you can read more about it:


Spoiler





__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/chsu02



I really tested every single possible and impossible thing, every single bios setting and every single bios version, asrock was even sending me pre-release versions of bios to help me fix my problems.


----------



## Kinger5552 (Aug 16, 2019)

spectatorx said:


> I went and kinda still going through exactly the same problem. At the moment i'm in process of full return of my x470 taichi ultimate, 2700x and 2x16GB g.skill aegis and shop doesn't make it easy to me. I have exactly the same problems: random freezes, for some reason almost guaranteed on wlan driver install/ugrade or soundcard driver install. Here you can read more about it:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Thanks for all the info mate. I feel for you. I am off back to intel  hopefully that will be fine


----------



## spectatorx (Aug 16, 2019)

Kinger5552 said:


> Thanks for all the info mate. I feel for you. I am off back to intel  hopefully that will be fine


Going intel is the last thing i want to do. I will try x570 platform once i will go though process of full return and if i will still be having issues on that then i will give up and go intel, first time since 15 years.


----------



## phanbuey (Aug 16, 2019)

spectatorx said:


> Going intel is the last thing i want to do. I will try x570 platform once i will go though process of full return and if i will still be having issues on that then i will give up and go intel, first time since 15 years.



Intel platform is more mature/and quite a bit easier to build on but you do get kind of screwed on the upgrade path.  You can basically just slam hardware together and it works.  I love AMD stuff but when I build for clients that just want a budget gaming rig that works i tend to go intel/nvidia.  If I do go AMD i usually stick to MSI/Asus motherboards and gskill ram (2 sticks only) because that's what I know will work.


----------



## spectatorx (Aug 16, 2019)

That's literally first time in my life any hardware gives me problems i can't figure out in any way. Except this i had similar amount of issues on intel and amd while building and fixing computers.


----------



## phanbuey (Aug 16, 2019)

spectatorx said:


> That's literally first time in my life any hardware gives me problems i can't figure out in any way. Except this i had similar amount of issues on intel and amd while building and fixing computers.



Really? try to upgrade your ram to 32gb and keep your speed/timings.


----------



## spectatorx (Aug 16, 2019)

phanbuey said:


> Really? try to upgrade your ram to 32gb and keep your speed/timings.


Well... on am4 platform i went 32GB, to be specific 2x16 3000MHz and 3200MHz, depending on which kit we are talking about as last month i bought new patriot 3200MHz kit described in QVL as compatible with ryzen platform. Once things will get resolved i may go even to 4x16GB 3200MHz but first i have to sort all these problems.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 16, 2019)

spectatorx said:


> Well... on am4 platform i went 32GB, to be specific 2x16 3000MHz and 3200MHz, depending on which kit we are talking about as last month i bought new patriot 3200MHz kit described in QVL as compatible with ryzen platform. Once things will get resolved i may go even to 4x16GB 3200MHz but first i have to sort all these problems.



Firstly, Brand New PSU-Seasonic 750W Plus (headroom), New Motherboard, New Ram, New SSD, New Power Strip/Surge Protector. Different wall outlet in another room. New Windows Install Medium. If you are using HDMI I would suggest a different cable or switch to DVI/DP.

Take ESD precautions,
Breadboard run only the PSU, Mobo, CPU, Ram, GPU, SSD.

Do not hook up other parts yet.

Clear CMOS before power up first time.

If the motherboard has a means to update the bios without cycling the power I would do so before the very first boot. If Not make sure you have the latest stable bios ready on hand.

After bios update do another clear cmos and set just docp (xmp)

Leave the Ethernet Cord or Wifi adapter unhooked up to your wifi
Boot up, Install Windows 10, disable automatic updates and RUN services.msc and disable windows update for now, hook up to internet, change the lan cable and jack on router. Go to www.askwoody.com and do a search of updates that will damage the OS. Install only what is suggested.

If you are all Stable, Add the sound card, keep to minimum parts still.

FYI W10 with HDDs tend to be a PITA


----------



## Kinger5552 (Aug 16, 2019)

Confirmed now; ordered the gigabyte z390m gaming motherboard, i5 9600k and evga 650 watt G1+ PSU. Dreading building it already but hopefully it’ll be ok this time. I’ll post back once I’ve got it up and running. 

Thanks for all of your help.

Matt


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 16, 2019)

Kinger5552 said:


> Confirmed now; ordered the gigabyte z390m gaming motherboard, i5 9600k and evga 650 watt G1+ PSU. Dreading building it already but hopefully it’ll be ok this time. I’ll post back once I’ve got it up and running.
> 
> Thanks for all of your help.
> 
> Matt



If you are using any old parts, do not install them yet. Only use the bare minimum, build the rig outside of the case. Switch to a different power socket, chang the powerstrip/surge protector, change monitor or vidro cable too.

Take ESD precautions

Follow my above suggestion


----------



## spectatorx (Aug 16, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> ...


Dude, read my thread on reddit first, then answer. I tried all of that already MULTIPLE times.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 16, 2019)

spectatorx said:


> Dude, read my thread on reddit first, then answer. I tried all of that already MULTIPLE times.



It was fortunate i read your TL wall here lol.


----------



## FinneousPJ (Aug 16, 2019)

Try a Linux, it might be a Windows issue.


----------



## spectatorx (Aug 16, 2019)

FinneousPJ said:


> Try a Linux, it might be a Windows issue.


Same under linux, even less predictive. Kernel version doesn't matter if it is any 4.x or 5.x.


----------



## 95Viper (Aug 16, 2019)

Let's keep it on topic and wait for the OP's post back once he is up and running.
Do not hijack a thread... if you are having a problem start your own thread to find help, as it confuses things.

Thank You.


----------



## Kinger5552 (Aug 28, 2019)

Hi, as per the title, I just wanted to close down my original thread but it has already been closed by someone.

I just want to say thanks to everyone that gave me advice. It is very much appreciated. 

The solution was pretty simple.....

I received the items back from the retailer that I had sent for RMA. They were tested and no fault found. I installed everything back in the case but this time rather than running my windows 10 pro CD I downloaded update 1903 and put it on a usb stick via windows media tool. Installed fine. Once up and running I went straight to AMD website and installed the latest B450 chipset driver. All fine. Corrupt windows install. 

So after playing around a bit I have now got a perfectly stable PC with the 3600 running @ 4.0 ghz at 1.25volts. After 3 hours of prime95 hitting 71 degrees Celsius with 22 degrees ambient. 

Very happy with the results. 

Just wanted to say thanks again to everyone for the help. 

Matt


----------

